# Stored deep wax moth prevention



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello.. I have around drawn 500 deeps I need to store in my warehouse this year without bees in them. I cant find any info on preventing wax moth from such a large area. I was thinking about just ordering a few 50lb bags of wax moth crystals? Does anyone have any ideas that doesnt require me to take out each box individually and put them into a plasic bag?


----------



## Johnny-5 (May 17, 2016)

BT aka Bacillus thuringiensis 

I use Xentari ordered it form amazon


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Now that's would be a lot of fun spraying 5,000 frames with BT....


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I use food grade acetic acid fumigation to store them. Kills many bees disease, moths, beetles and it seems to keep the mice out. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?330726-acetic-acid-fumigation-for-storage-of-wet-comb

Some other beekeepers here use CO2.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Do you have a problem with Paradiclorobenzene? Dadant sells it.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Johnny-5 (May 17, 2016)

Riskybizz said:


> Now that's would be a lot of fun spraying 5,000 frames with BT....


well my dad swears by urinal cakes.... and they work but i cannot stand the smell


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Roland said:


> Do you have a problem with Paradiclorobenzene? Dadant sells it.
> 
> Crazy Roland


It's a carcinogen that builds up in wax, If you smell it you are absorbing it. It also makes it way into the honey.

The USDA recommends rotating comb out ever four year because of chemicals like this one.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Our lab results say otherwise.

Crazy Roland


----------



## PeterP (Feb 5, 2014)

Roland said:


> Our lab results say otherwise.
> 
> Crazy Roland


How do you use the para to avoid contamination of the wax and still control the moths? 

A European study found it a major source of contamination that eventually got into the honey. 

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/288667630_Residues_of_para-dichlorobenzene_in_honey_and_beeswax

Peter
ps I use it but have concerns.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

We use an unheated warehouse, and only apply as much as needed to make it untill the temperature drops below 55 F. It the spring, we try to get all of the supers out before any moth activity begins. I believe it helps if you do not migrate and bring the pests back north with you.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Xentari works , if I had to protect 500 deeps I would mix in a tub or large container and dip the box and frames together.


----------



## PeterP (Feb 5, 2014)

Thxs Roland. Appreciated.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Formic Acid and Acetic Acid work. I'm researching Formic Acid right now- not a lot of info on it. With most of this stuff, you likely don't want it in the warehouse. Shipping containers work well.


----------



## Johnny-5 (May 17, 2016)

Bkwoodsbees said:


> Xentari works , if I had to protect 500 deeps I would mix in a tub or large container and dip the box and frames together.


I never thought of that I just use a pump sprayer 
I pull 3 frames spray 1 on side and slide it down spin the box and spray the other side, hit the 3 I pulled out and throw them back in


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Guy I know said he used paramour on newspaper on top of bars then stack nest deep then another layer and so on I am looking into the same thing for myself most people say bees work best


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2009)

I think one of the best solutions to this problem is a reefer (freezer/ refrigerated) container. 20ft should just about do it for 500 boxes, or perhaps a smaller refrigerated cube van box (isuzu type cube truck or just the box) would be handy.

If you make an attempt to seal (with plastic around the door/s) and freeze a container a few times during the summer, should be good. (about once every month or 2)...32 degrees for 48 hours. In hotter areas you would want to make sure your container is in a shady spot, (or a reefer might not be practical at all) as wax can melt in a container stored in the sun.

You can also try to seal off the container (clear plastic and tape, etc) and use co2. (4-6+ hours with no oxygen should kill most if not all of the wax moth eggs from what I've heard). ozone fumigation is another possibility if you set up for it properly & safely.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Bkwoodsbees said:


> Xentari works , if I had to protect 500 deeps I would mix in a tub or large container and dip the box and frames together.


Probably the cheapest, fastest and easiest.........and it works............. just make sure the BT purchased is of recent production.....


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Burning sulfur is an option.


----------

